# A couple of pics of my Bernese Mountain dog pup!



## sugar_city (Mar 14, 2011)

These were taken a few months ago and she has got a lot bigger now.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh dont do this to me! There's no way I can get another dog! I LOVE bernese's


----------



## sugar_city (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry!! Are you sure you couldnt get another? There is always room for a giant cuddly bear-like dog right?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

BERNER PUPPY!!!

I love Berners. I demand more picture!


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful!! I got to play with one at the dog park on Sunday. Beautiful dogs!! Love the cocked head photo.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I always wanted a Bernese but couldn't find one in our area. I ended up getting a half Bernese, the other half? I suspect lab x border collie. She doesn't have the Bernese coloring which I really like but she is a nice, friendly dog and is a little calmer than the couple of straight Bernese I have seen around here. One of them competes in Agility and is a big clown but everybody likes to watch him to see what he is going to do this time.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

sugar_city said:


> Sorry!! Are you sure you couldnt get another? There is always room for a giant cuddly bear-like dog right?


No, I have 4. There's no way I could talk hubby into a 5th. Maybe someday....


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

He is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Berner puppies are THE cutest!


----------

